# Spartacus Vs Il Trono di Spade



## Tobi (26 Aprile 2016)

Per chi ha visto entrambe le serie Tv, quale vi ha entusiasmato maggiormente?
Io ho apprezzato di piu Spartacus, 3 serie ben fatte, quindi sempre azione e poche puntate interlocutorie mentre il Trono di Spade è alla sesta stagione e si sa che piu si allunga il brodo piu stanca. Anche le riprese e gli effetti cinematografici durante i combattimenti in Spartacus mi hanno coinvolto di piu rispetto all'altra serie.
Il vostro parere a riguardo?


----------



## bonvo74 (26 Aprile 2016)

Non ho visto spartacus quindi non posso giudicare ma ritengo GOT, insieme a BB le due serie più belle di sempre, mi incuriosisce stà cosa che dici che spartacus sia addirittura meglio, vabè non sò quanto tu sia affidabile 
Comunque seguirò il thread e se sento altri pareri cosi entusiasti la starto


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Per chi ha visto entrambe le serie Tv, quale vi ha entusiasmato maggiormente?
> Io ho apprezzato di piu Spartacus, 3 serie ben fatte, quindi sempre azione e poche puntate interlocutorie mentre il Trono di Spade è alla sesta stagione e si sa che piu si allunga il brodo piu stanca. Anche le riprese e gli effetti cinematografici durante i combattimenti in Spartacus mi hanno coinvolto di piu rispetto all'altra serie.
> Il vostro parere a riguardo?



Ho apprezzato solo la prima stagione di Spartacus, ma ahimè no ho mai digerito il cambio di attore.
Comunque non c'è paragone, Got tutta la vita!


----------



## sbrodola (27 Aprile 2016)

Beh difficile paragonarle, due ottime serie.

Comunque contando anche il prequel "Gods of the arena" (che va visto dopo la prima stagione) le stagioni di Spartacus sono 4


----------



## BB7 (27 Aprile 2016)

Io preferisco Spartacus. La serie di GOT è piena di errori abbastanza oggettivi e la ritengo molto sopravvalutata, ma piace per via dell'ambientazione "medievale" e di quel tocco fantasy...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Game Of Thrones superiore in ogni singolo aspetto.

Spartacus buona serie di intrattenimento.


----------



## Butcher (27 Aprile 2016)

Il paragone lo farei con Breaking Bad, e voterei per questo.


----------



## Tobi (28 Aprile 2016)

Il trono di spade l'ho apprezzato di meno in quanto serie piu interlocutoria e meno action di spartacus, parecchie puntate sono lentissime. Poi una è un fantasy l'altra si rifà ad un evento storico e mi gasa di piu


----------



## bonvo74 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il trono di spade l'ho apprezzato di meno in quanto serie piu interlocutoria e meno action di spartacus, parecchie puntate sono lentissime. Poi una è un fantasy l'altra si rifà ad un evento storico e mi gasa di piu



Vabè ok le libere opinioni, ma non si può criticare GOT, è reato , cmq se non l'hai vista guardati vikings, stesso genere e molta action


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2016)

got molte spanne sopra..non scherziamo...ho cmq apprezzato spartacus


----------



## patriots88 (2 Maggio 2016)

spartacus è stato anch'esso un gran telefilm.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Maggio 2016)

sion ha scritto:


> got molte spanne sopra..non scherziamo...ho cmq apprezzato spartacus



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Maggio 2016)

Sono due serie diverse. Preferisco senza dubbio GoT, anche se spartacus non è male


----------

